
Building a CPU one transistor at a time - zeroxfe
http://www.megaprocessor.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225)

